# 22-24" Monitor for long use! Please advice



## ankushkool (Mar 9, 2011)

I am planning to but a PC for home entertainment and will be watching TV on it. So please suggest a *22-24"* good monitor with good power efficiency and long life


----------



## manujohn (Mar 10, 2011)

Your budget please...?


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 10, 2011)

it sud be VFM around 10k i think!


----------



## manujohn (Mar 10, 2011)

Samsung P2350@10k
Dell ST2320L@9.8k
(But many reviews say that the Dell monitor is crap)
Also Dell ST2220L@8.5k is a good option if available.
Wait till other members suggest.
I've very weak knowledge of monitors.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 11, 2011)

will getting a monitor with response time 5ms be a issue?


----------

